# Grow Equipment?



## Real78 (Mar 15, 2011)

Where can one find used grow equipment other then Ebay and Craigslist? I have not seen to much if any used grow equipment and wounder if anyone can point me in the correct direction.

My wife and I are going to start growing vegs and some fruit. I have everything for a small grow but will be buying things as we go. I will be doing this with my kids so it will be a great bonding time with my two little ones.


----------



## woodydude (Mar 16, 2011)

I buy stuff where I can find it!
If you only bought from grow shops, you would have a very light wallet.
I start out with a need, like needing a new fan. I work out what type/model etc would best suit my needs, then find out where I can buy it from. If I can buy it locally at a decent price, I do. If not, I spread my shopping online rarely using the same outlets or paying the same way, mainly so I dont leave a paper chain of evidence since there is no 420 here in Scotland.

Garden centres are a good source, so are many of the online retailers, just do a search for 600w hps on google and you will have thousands of sellers wanting your business. Each of them have catalogues/stock lists which are a mine of info on what is available.

Good luck. W


----------



## Growdude (Mar 16, 2011)

Make your own Hydro setup, that would be a fun project with kids.

Mine was super easy, somewhere here there was pics.
I used tubbs to make a ebb and flow and Its works great.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 16, 2011)

You know alot of factory type auctions have tons of high bay fixtures that you can modify, A metal halide lamp will work great from start to finish as will a High pressure sodium.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am building a Ebb Flow system as we speak all most of my set up is DIY except lights and fans.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 16, 2011)

Insidsun.com for cheap equip. he started in his basement selling lights and hoods and now has allll kinda ****. hes come along way in 10 yrs.

good prices!


----------



## Real78 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Trillions of atoms I am going to check it out when I wake up. It is time for me to head to bed. Good night everyone.


----------



## Agent420 (Mar 17, 2011)

InsideSun is a good place for an inexpensive light. You can get a 400 watt HPS for a hundred bucks or a 1000 watt HPS for $130.00 My only complaint with him is that you can NEVER get ahold of him. He doesn't reply to emails or letters. 

I bought a light from him, and it came pretty quickly. It got here in about two weeks. The only problem was the bulb didn't come with it. It states on the site that the the bulb is included with the ballast and reflector. I have "contacted the site" numerous times since then with no reply. I have also written him a letter with email address included, and still haven't gotten a reply. It's been about 3 weeks now since I wrote the letter. The letter thing really pisses me off because he sure had no problems getting my payment through the mail.

The whole system works great though, I'm just a tad pissed that I had to go out pay more money for a bulb that I already paid for.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 17, 2011)

amazon or alwayshydro.com is cheap...but for used stuff just use rapelist or flebay


----------



## Real78 (Mar 19, 2011)

Then I will not be buying anything from him at all.



			
				Agent420 said:
			
		

> InsideSun is a good place for an inexpensive light. You can get a 400 watt HPS for a hundred bucks or a 1000 watt HPS for $130.00 My only complaint with him is that you can NEVER get ahold of him. He doesn't reply to emails or letters.
> 
> I bought a light from him, and it came pretty quickly. It got here in about two weeks. The only problem was the bulb didn't come with it. It states on the site that the the bulb is included with the ballast and reflector. I have "contacted the site" numerous times since then with no reply. I have also written him a letter with email address included, and still haven't gotten a reply. It's been about 3 weeks now since I wrote the letter. The letter thing really pisses me off because he sure had no problems getting my payment through the mail.
> 
> The whole system works great though, I'm just a tad pissed that I had to go out pay more money for a bulb that I already paid for.


----------



## Melvan (Mar 19, 2011)

In my area pretty much every grow shop sells used equipment on consignment, but they're not going to tell you that if they think they can sell you new. Make some calls to the stores in your area and see what you can find that way.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 20, 2011)

i used him many times with no trouble and quick to respond.... just like any other biz, some good n some bad-

the bulbs that come w the setups are cheap anyway....he did you a favor if you upgraded to a horti or similar. jmo


----------



## zem (Mar 21, 2011)

Real78 said:
			
		

> I am building a Ebb Flow system as we speak all most of my set up is DIY except lights and fans.


the best way to save money is to get it right from the first time. have yourplan straight, know that it works, wat kind of medium totes or res you using? what fans you plan on using?


----------



## Real78 (Mar 22, 2011)

ZEM so true, I have been using DWC but using the Ebb flow for veg with my kids.


----------



## Agent420 (Apr 6, 2011)

Just posting in this thread again to let anyone who reads this know that InsideSun did send my bulb. It took several weeks, but it got here today.


----------



## Real78 (Apr 7, 2011)

That is good to hear Agent420


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 7, 2011)

Unless you know the history of a piece of equipment, you'll end up tossing good $$ after bad.  New's not that bad to get up and going small.

Enjoy.


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 7, 2011)

go to your local hydro store and pay cash


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 7, 2011)

I buy a lot of my stuff from "Discount hydro" online. and I found the best prices (so far for new lighting) at Access Discounts online. Its not used but the prices r good and I have Had good service from both places. jmo


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 8, 2011)

Never bought from them, but HTG seems to be the WallyWorld of grow shops.  Their product quality and price cover the range.

You've got kids--please be cautious and don't burn their home down with crappy equipment.


----------

